# Hey Vols..



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 7, 2017)

now youve done it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 7, 2017)

When I saw the title of the thread, 
my mind went straight to "Hey Vols, we just beat the heck out of you. Rammer jammer, yellow hammer give em heck Alabama"


----------



## elfiii (Jun 7, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> now youve done it.



Bucknasty ain't gon care much for dis.


----------



## Showtime (Jun 7, 2017)

As a Dawg fan, you have to know what's coming next.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Bucknasty ain't gon care much for dis.



All he is going to do is hit "Rewind".... There are no "We're Back" buttons on a VCR..


----------



## Showtime (Jun 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> All he is going to do is hit "Rewind".... There are no "We're Back" buttons on a VCR..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2017)

Showtime said:


>



There still are Blockbuster Videos up in Knoxville..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 9, 2017)

Kid of a vol fan out playing with the animals!!!!

<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Kid of a vol fan out playing with the animals!!!!
> 
> <p>via GIPHY</p>





Shows you who is smarter...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Coenen (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Next year? We've got you the last 2 and lead the series.  How's Kirbys recruiting going this year? Tried to tell you after they seen him one year,  it would die off. What's going to happen this year?  2 washed up RB's coming back to play behind one of the weakest lines in cfb with a pass happy oc. Should be a GREAT season! You'll never sniff the success we had from the VCR days.  Go find a film reel of the dawgs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm sorry, did I hear somebody sarcastically ask how Kirby's recruiting for the upcoming season was going?

Had to be a Vols fan. 

http://247sports.com/Season/2017-Football/CompositeTeamRankings?Conference=SEC


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm sorry, did I hear somebody sarcastically ask how Kirby's recruiting for the upcoming season was going?
> 
> Had to be a Vols fan.
> 
> http://247sports.com/Season/2017-Football/CompositeTeamRankings?Conference=SEC



miggy, the vols dont hire their private readers or writers until after hog slaughtering season is completed. dont expect a reply to soon.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 9, 2017)

Is it just me or do other people get the feeling that Slayer hates UT? Just asking.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm sorry, did I hear somebody sarcastically ask how Kirby's recruiting for the upcoming season was going?
> 
> Had to be a Vols fan.
> 
> http://247sports.com/Season/2017-Football/CompositeTeamRankings?Conference=SEC



Ugh.  That was last year's class. No one is interested this year.  I know,  it's early,  yatta, yatta, yatta


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ugh.  That was last year's class. No one is interested this year.  I know,  it's early,  yatta, yatta, yatta



Let me help you out with this. The 2017 recruiting rankings are for the 2017 season upcoming, this fall. Starting to get the picture yet? 

The 2018 rankings will be for next year. 

You and MadSnookums seem to have a problem with dates.

Still doubt me, or don't know your season dates?

Go to the link I provided and you will see this at the header;



> 2017 SEC Football Recruiting Composite Team Rankings
> Updated on 06/10/17 at 8:49 AM CST



Now please explain to the masses, and Brownie Slayer why 247 sports would bother to update last years composite rankings on June 10th of this year?

In the PF this is called the "Elephant in the room".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Is it just me or do other people get the feeling that Slayer hates UT? Just asking.



I think he was married to one and had an ugly divorce or something. He won't talk about it or even admit to it, but that's my story and I'm stickin to it.


----------



## Showtime (Jun 10, 2017)

UGA had a great recruiting class this past year. If they pull off a near 300 composite rating in 2017 it would be a 20+ point increase.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2017)

Showtime said:


> UGA had a great recruiting class this past year. If they pull off a near 300 composite rating in 2017 it would be a 20+ point increase.



They are there. 299.97


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let me help you out with this. The 2017 recruiting rankings are for the 2017 season upcoming, this fall. Starting to get the picture yet?
> 
> The 2018 rankings will be for next year.
> 
> ...



Trust me,  I know how recruiting works.  FWIW, I did say this year and mentioned he'd fall after last year.  So 2017 was RECRUITED LAST year.  Not much interest this year.  As stated last year,  he was interesting and had Bama on his resume to make him a hot commodity. Bama didn't miss a beat and actually improved in some aspects. Now recruits are taking a wait and see approach. If your banking on 1 good recruiting class,  your in trouble.  They may be great in 2-3 years,  but will fall off again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 10, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Trust me,  I know how recruiting works.  FWIW, I did say this year and mentioned he'd fall after last year.  So 2017 was RECRUITED LAST year.  Not much interest this year.  As stated last year,  he was interesting and had Bama on his resume to make him a hot commodity. Bama didn't miss a beat and actually improved in some aspects. Now recruits are taking a wait and see approach. If your banking on 1 good recruiting class,  your in trouble.  They may be great in 2-3 years,  but will fall off again.


not if you are bama and have the no 1 class each year.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 10, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> not if you are bama and have the no 1 class each year.



All good things come to an end


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> All good things come to an end



not in the next 6-7 yrs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2017)

i think saban will leave bama never losing to the vols. that would make it like 17 in a row.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> i think saban will leave bama never losing to the vols. that would make it like 17 in a row.



I have come to the conclusion, through this and other threads, even in other forums, that no amount of information will aid in making them understand the facts and data as presented. They live in their own private Utopia where illusions and euphoria are not merely a state of mind, but in fact a way of life.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2017)

Even ​Jonathan Crompton says that his life in Knoxville was miserable.. 

Knoxville is a septic tank and the University of Tennessee is the drain plug where the nastiest of everything settles.


http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nca...y-his-time-in-knoxville/ar-BBCx2pr?li=BBnbfcL


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Trust me,  I know how recruiting works.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2017)




----------

